# English Translation of 'Practical Guide to Schoenberg's Theory of Harmony'



## Alex Anastasia

There is a tl;dr at the bottom.

I've been searching for an English translation of 'Practical Guide to Schoenberg's Theory of Harmony: A Handbook for Teachers and Pupils' by Erwin Stein. As far as I know, it is only available in German (with the German title of 'Praktischer leitfaden ze Schönbergs Harmonielehre: ein hilfsbuch für lehrer und schüler'). Of course, if anybody knows of an English edition, please let me know, and also how to get it. If not, the following should be useful information:

I've only been able to find it searching with the German title; also through the publisher, Vienna: Universal Edition. It is in public domain, though cannot be found as a whole pdf (unless your a member of a particular university with access). I have, however, managed to download each page individually and compile them in a folder.

I want to have these translated into English (ideally every language, but I speak English, so I'll just start with that). Does anybody here know how to get this translated, or even translate it themselves. I own the main text (Theory of Harmony) which may be of use if the translator doesn't own a copy; it includes a translator's preface (including information on the Guide), and the table of contents may be useful. If someone is willing to translate, I can offer these resources, as well as my own (albeit limited) knowledge and examples of Schoenberg's writing.

As far as the purpose of translation is concerned, I'm just curious. I may not actually use it, because it removes some of the more polemical and unrelated content from the book (which is what I want to read). However, with the guide, it can be treated more like a standard harmony textbook, rather than a book of Schoenberg's ideas. I want to have it publicly available, and potentially even have a sort of community project dedicated to translating it into multiple languages (that may be a bit ambitious at this point, though).

Thank you for any help.

tl;dr

I can only find a German version of Erwin Stein's 'Practical Guide to Schoenberg's Theory of Harmony: A Handbook for Teacher and Pupils'. I want to have it translated for public availability into English, and potentially other languages in the future (possible as a part of a community project). Can anybody offer help in accomplishing this, or even do it themselves (with what assistance I can give).


----------



## millionrainbows

> I've been searching for an English translation of 'Practical Guide to Schoenberg's Theory of Harmony: A Handbook for Teachers and Pupils' by Erwin Stein. lves...As far as the purpose of translation is concerned, I'm just curious. I may not actually use it, because *it removes some of the more polemical and unrelated content from the book* (which is what I want to read). However, with the guide, *it can be treated more like a standard harmony textbook, rather than a book of Schoenberg's ideas...*


I am repelled by the very idea of such a "practical" version of Schoenberg's masterful treatise. It is Schoenberg's musings about the origins and nature of harmony that make it such an interesting book. If you need a "practical" textbook, there are plenty of those out there.


----------



## Alex Anastasia

I don't disagree that much of what makes Schoenberg's books valuable is in such musings. However, concerning the actual use of the guide, I could see it being used a sort of reference to the book, regarding more technical matters within his framework of thought; though, this isn't the main reason that I want to translate the guide. The guide was, in part, created by Schoenberg himself, and so I feel that the whole work isn't 'complete' without it. It is more out of a desire to have all of Schoenberg's work translated, as opposed to wanting this work specifically translated.


----------



## millionrainbows

Alex Anastasia said:


> ...The guide was, in part, *created by Schoenberg himself,* and so I feel that the whole work isn't 'complete' without it. It is more out of a desire to have all of Schoenberg's work translated, as opposed to wanting this work specifically translated.


Some explanation is called for.

The Guide is attributed to Erwin Stein, and was *instigated *by "Schoenberg himself;" but it is confusing and misleading to say that it was, even in part, "created" by him.

Also, Schoenberg had the same reservations I do. He wanted students to understand _the underlying principles_ behind harmony, not simply memorize a collection of voice-leading rules.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

Should one never have a natural opportunity to read Shoenberg's writings on harmony , one can still have
a theory of nature . There is a review of the book on-line easily found . His soulfullness in 2021 is found under
common stones .


----------

